# azure Dynamics AC75 & DMOC 645 Controller



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

Zapped said:


> I have just purchased this motor and controller. Cannot find any references to this motor anywhere on google! Can anybody shed some light on specifications? Thanks. Aldo.


The AC55 is a common Azure motor, never heard of an AC75, if you post pictures perhaps someone here can identify it.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

click on the AC-75 tab for graphs:
http://www.hpevs.com/power-graphs-ac-75.htm

92 hp @ 4500 rpm @ 144V @ 538 amps, that'll work.

Looks like you can run it at 17hp @ 3000 rpm all day.


----------



## Zapped (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi. Thanks for response. Mine is not an HPEV MOTOR. It is an Asure Dynamics.


----------



## Zapped (Nov 12, 2013)

I have not received motor yet. Here are the only pics I have.


----------



## Zapped (Nov 12, 2013)

Apologies. Could only attach one pic at a time on the iPhone!


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm no expert on this crap, but I believe that motor was called an "AC90".

Does the dataplate look like the one in this ebay auction?


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

My bad. Yah, just saw the ebay one  

You might ask the seller for a picture of the data-plate.

I assume this is the controller?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AZURE-DYNAM...pt=Electric_Vehicle_Parts&hash=item58b48aac91

DMOC 645 ? That doesn't really narrow down the motor parameters very much... Maybe you can see how they had the parameters set when it arrives?


----------



## Zapped (Nov 12, 2013)

Unfortunately the motor and controller were purchased separately and so controller settings are unrelated!

But plate idea a good suggestion.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Zapped said:


> I have not received motor yet. Here are the only pics I have.


That is an older Lincoln Electric motor, 254T frame if I'm not mistaken. They made (or wound) them for Solectria before the Azure acquisition. It was a decent motor but not outstanding in the TENV package. You can see in the photo the hack job where they (someone other than Lincoln) have modified it for ventilation and coolant tubes on the frame. Indicates to me it may have been run hot. Good luck with it.


----------



## Zapped (Nov 12, 2013)

May I ask what is TENV?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Totally Enclosed Non Ventilated


----------



## Zapped (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh! thanks.


----------



## Zapped (Nov 12, 2013)

OK. Thanks for your feedback all.
So now the motor/controller has been with us for a while and have started exploring. My esteemed friend Malcolm has come around and did some research, diagnostics et al. This is what he had to say.... 

"Initial communication with DMOC via serial. Unfortunately we need some different software to talk CAN. the TCBEV software doesn't like the controller. Controller is talking at 125kBPS. Not what TCBEV is expecting. Also need the correct CCS file for the ccShell software. Any EV friends have any suggestions."

Please see pic

We also require the ccs file A8-E7-05-A3-D9-4A-46-73.ccs


----------



## a4x4kiwi (Mar 23, 2009)

The controller is an older 'Gen 1' DMOC645 controller with direct pedal inputs.
the motor is an AC55 as far as we can tell.

Thanks in advance if anyone can post a CSS file for this or a similar setup.

Mal.


----------

